# peter pan peanut butter



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 10, 2004)

i was just wondering if peter pan brand peanut butter is healthy

it has 11 total fat 2.5 of which are saturated
but it does not list the other fat in it

Also on the side it says
corn syrup solids

also it says partially hydrogenated vegetable oils (cottonseed and rapeseed)

Is this a good peanut butter brand???


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

Go with natural pb.  Its processed.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 10, 2004)

can i find it at HEB/?? lol
I guess i could go to a whole food store...sometime


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

you should be able to find natural peanut butter at ANY grocery store. all the ones around here have at least 3 different brands that sell it.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 10, 2004)

there isn't much difference between natural peanut butter and peter pan or jif or skippy... the differences are VERY small... the main reason to chose one over the other is taste preference... the whole transfatty acid deal is sort of BS since the amount in non natural peanut butter is miniscule...


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 10, 2004)

I think smuckers sells a natural peanut butter, but not sure how "natural" it is.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> there isn't much difference between natural peanut butter and peter pan or jif or skippy... the differences are VERY small... the main reason to chose one over the other is taste preference... the whole transfatty acid deal is sort of BS since the amount in non natural peanut butter is miniscule...



Bump.  A matter of taste preference more than anything.

I alternate between skippy and smucker's mainly.  Insert generic store brand if I want a cheap change of pace and almond or cashew butter if I want an expensive change of pace.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> there isn't much difference between natural peanut butter and peter pan or jif or skippy... the differences are VERY small... the main reason to chose one over the other is taste preference... the whole transfatty acid deal is sort of BS since the amount in non natural peanut butter is miniscule...



I thought that Peter Pan and others were full of sugar?

Natural PB is nothing but ground up peanuts.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 11, 2004)

We happened to have a jar of the smuckers natural peanut butter in the house.  (wife went shopping yesterday )

 Here's the ingredients:  Peanuts, Salt.

Serving size: 2 TBsp

Total Fat    16g
Sat Fat        2.5g
Cholest         0%
Sodium      120mg
Total Carb     6g
Fiber              2g
sugar            1g
Protien          8g

I don't have any other peanut butter like skippy, the other jar I have is from wild oats and is natural.  Anyone want to list skippy or something for a comparision?

**Edit**  Forgot,    Calories 210,  Calories from fat 150.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 11, 2004)

Sure here is great value

Ingredients:Roasted Peanuts, sugar, partially hydrogenated vegetable oils(cottonseed and rapseed), salt

Serving size 2T

Cals 190
Total fat 17 grams
Sat fat 3.5
0 cholesterol
sodium 125 mg
Carbs 6 grams
Fiber 2 
Sugars 3
Protein 8

So right there you are looking at about 2 grams sugar difference.  That might make a difference on a low carb diet.  Falls under minutia in my book.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

6g of sugar in Jif... and as many as 3g sugar in natural peanut butter, they vary from 1g-3g...

So per two tablespoons you have a 3g sugar difference...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

oops looked at the labe wrong, Jif has 3g sugar and 6g total carbs...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cardinal *_
> Sure here is great value
> 
> Ingredients:Roasted Peanuts, sugar, partially hydrogenated vegetable oils(cottonseed and rapseed), salt
> ...



Yuck! So not only sugar, but it aslo has partially hydrogenated vegetable oils!


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 11, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about the sugar as much as the "hydrogenated oil".   That's one of the worst things you can put into your body.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

barely any difference in sugar... and I've posted on this quite a bit... there have been studies on Jif and Skippy and other leading peanut butter brands... and the fact is, they contain such a VERY VERY small amount of trans fats, that in 2006, the product will be officially trans fat free... 

*To see if the rumors had any validity, Sanders prepared 11 brands of peanut butter, including major store brands and ???natural??? brands, for analysis by a commercial laboratory. He also sent paste freshly prepared from roasted peanuts for comparison. The laboratory found no detectable trans fats in any of the samples, with a detection limit of 0.01 percent of the sample weight.

That means that a 32-gram serving of any of the 11 brands could contain from zero to a little over three-thousandths (0.0032) of a gram of trans fats without being detected. While current regulations don???t require food labels to disclose trans fat levels, they do require disclosure of saturated fat levels at or above five-tenths (0.5) of a gram. For comparison, that???s 156 times higher than this study???s detection limit for trans fats.*

Scientific contact: Timothy H. Sanders, ARS Market Quality and Handling Research Unit, Raleigh, N.C., phone (919) 515-6312, fax (919) 515-7124, mqhru@ncsu.edu.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/pr/2001/010612.htm


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 11, 2004)

The great skippy versus natty peanut butter debate over on bbing.com a year or so ago brought up this same data.  Good post mayo, that seems to be the general consensus.

People see the ingredient list and automatically assume the worst.  Look on skippy jar, they make it a point to say that it uses < 2% of the following ingredients...(lists hydrogenates etc).


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 11, 2004)

whats the big deal with hydrogenated oils?  could some one please explain


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> whats the big deal with hydrogenated oils?  could some one please explain



*Hydrogenated oils and trans fatty acids are silent killers*
http://www.dldewey.com/hydroil.htm


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> barely any difference in sugar... and I've posted on this quite a bit... there have been studies on Jif and Skippy and other leading peanut butter brands... and the fact is, they contain such a VERY VERY small amount of trans fats, that in 2006, the product will be officially trans fat free...
> 
> *To see if the rumors had any validity, Sanders prepared 11 brands of peanut butter, including major store brands and ???natural??? brands, for analysis by a commercial laboratory. He also sent paste freshly prepared from roasted peanuts for comparison. The laboratory found no detectable trans fats in any of the samples, with a detection limit of 0.01 percent of the sample weight.
> ...


You know I couldn't let you just post this without giving my 2 cents. 

First of all this article is by the USDA - the government.  Aren't they the same group of people that say high protein diets are bad and high carb diets are good?  YES as a matter of fact they are.  

Second - why give your body ANY transfat if its unneccessary?  Because you like the taste better.  BFD - as bodybuilders, almost everyday we eat something we'd rather not because of taste but we do anyway because its good for us.  Besides, once you stay with natty PB you never go back.  Jif and Skippy tastes like shit to most of us now.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 11, 2004)

oh damn! thanks for the post Prince! no way im getting regular pb ever again


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You know I couldn't let you just post this without giving my 2 cents.
> 
> First of all this article is by the USDA - the government.  Aren't they the same group of people that say high protein diets are bad and high carb diets are good?  YES as a matter of fact they are.
> ...



omg... please Jodi... what in the hell does the governments dietary recommendations have to do with sensitive lab tests?  NOTHING

Jodi, the study showed that it had an UNMEASURABLE amount... between ZERO and 0.0032g of trans fat... meaning... eat 2 tablespoons of peanut butter everyday for a YEAR and you get 1 gram... you realize that's the same amount as ONE oreo cookie...

Please, eat your natural peanut butter, enjoy the taste... enjoy your peace of mind... but don't go pointing any fingers at my Jif!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2004)

Doesn't matter  - The less transfat the better and natty tastes better too.  You can eat your sugared pb for all I care but you know I'm always going to express my opinions


----------



## ZECH (Feb 11, 2004)

LOL - I think Carob PB is the best!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

A very heated debate here.  Personally I began with the commercial stuff.  Still managed to loose weight fine.  I extremly doubt those its and bit of trans fat are gonna hurt you.  How big is a gram anyway?  Right! small as hell.  I do use natural PB now and that is due to taste.  I tried going back to the commercial stuff but it is not the same.  My 2 cents.  Take it to the bank.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter  - The less transfat the better and natty tastes better too.  You can eat your sugared pb for all I care but you know I'm always going to express my opinions



haha, all in good fun Jodi... we hadn't thrown down on this topic for a while...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yea.  So lets all have a group hug now!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

actually Don, I think just Jodi and I should hug... since you weren't involved... but you can watch if you like...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> actually Don, I think just Jodi and I should hug... since you weren't involved... but you can watch if you like...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

damn Don, I guess no hug for either of us


----------

